# Unattended install 13.1 working for anyone?



## cluepon (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm trying to upgrade my unattended install config to 13.1 (from 13.0).
I can't seem to find a solution to my problem, even if I strip my installerconfig to the bare minimum.

Does anyone have this working? (if relevant: UEFI and ZFS)

The minimal config I use for testing:


```
export DISTRIBUTIONS="kernel.txz base.txz localinstall.txz"
export INTERFACES="vmx0 vmx1"
export ZFSBOOT_VDEV_TYPE=stripe

# for esx vm
export ZFSBOOT_DISKS=da0

export ZFSBOOT_SWAP_SIZE=2g
export ZFSBOOT_CONFIRM_LAYOUT=0
export ZFSBOOT_SWAP_ENCRYPTION=YES
export ZFSBOOT_BOOT_TYPE="UEFI"
export nonInteractive="YES"
```

The error I get:


```
cannot unmount 'mnt': pool or dataset busy
```


----------

